# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin d'aide - Association BAÏKAL

## Association BAÏKAL

Bonsoir,

Depuis le début de la période de chatons* notre association peine à garder la tête hors de l'eau*...

En effet, nous croulons sous les demandes de prises en charge de chats et chatons dont certains dans des états très préoccupants... 
Nous sommes au complet et dès qu'une adoption a lieu, la place est directement reprise car nous avons des dizaines de chats/chatons qui attendent qu'une place se libère pour pouvoir être pris en charge.

Les *factures s'accumulent* et malgré quelques adoptions, nous ne rentrons pas dans nos frais du tout car les adoptions ne couvrent qu'une partie des frais vétérinaire (sans compter la nourriture, etc..)

Parmi les cas préoccupants et qui nécessitent de nombreux frais vétérinaires, nous avons récupéré deux petits chatons avec les yeux sortant de leurs orbites dû a un coryza sévère, et qui ont du être énuclée d'urgence.
Malheureusement la femelle de 3 semaines est décédée des suites de l'anesthésie.



Vous pouvez suivre leur histoire sur notre page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/association...09547322634371 & https://www.facebook.com/association...10296019226168

*Lien de la cagnotte* : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...ons-abandonnes

Nous avons bien entendus également le droit aux chatons parasités, souffrant de diarrhée et de coryza, comme tout les ans malheureusement... 

Pour nous aider à surmonter cette période, nous avions également ouvert *une cagnotte pour nous aider aux soins quotidiens* de nos protégés (anti-parasitaires, nourritures, litière etc...) : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...ode-de-chatons

Les chatons + les adultes pris sous notre aile ont besoin de manger, d'avoir leurs litières changées et être traités contre les parasites externes et internes.
Ce qui nous fait sortir des sommes très importantes chaque mois, qui n'est pas amortie par les frais d'adoption malheureusement...

Vous pouvez également nous aider en *nous faisant dons de* :
➥ pâtés pour chats & chatons
➥ croquettes chats & chatons
➥ litière pour chats
➥ lait TVM
➥ vermifuges et anti-puces pour chats & chiens
➥ caisses de transport pour chien (pour isoler les chats malades ou blessés)



Vous pouvez soit nous remettre les dons en *main propre*  (sur Mont de marsan, Aire sur l'Adour ou Tartas) ou nous *envoyer un colis*  (commandé sur des sites en ligne ou préparé par vous)

Ou nous faire un *don financier* via *Paypal* (associationbaikal@outlook.com), par *virement bancaire* ou par *chèques*, si vous n'êtes pas fan des cagnottes ! 

Ou bien vous *abonner à notre Teaming* sous forme de *micro-dons d'1 euros par mois* : https://www.teaming.net/associationbaikal

Ou encore *adhérer à notre association* : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...adhesions-2021

Voilà, nous espérons que notre cri à l'aide sera attendu et que nous pourrons compter sur le soutien de quelques personnes soutenant notre cause  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Merci beaucoup à cbb44 pour les nombreux colis que nous avons reçu pour nos minous  ::  Une aide très précieuse pour notre association ! 

Nous avons tout de même toujours besoin d'aide, les factures vétos continuent d'arriver et les adoptions stagnent...

De plus en 3 semaines, nous avons pris en charge 24 chiens et chiots, donc si vous souhaitez nous aider en envoyant des colis pour chiens/chiots n'hésitez pas non plus nous en avons toujours besoin !

Vous pouvez également nous faire des dons financiers, notre association peut délivrer des reçus fiscaux sur simple demande

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Nouvelle cagnotte mise en ligne pour nos chiots à biberonner car ça devient difficile : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...dSYW_lo489VJzQ

De plus notre page facebook a été supprimée nous avons donc du en récréer une, donc n'hésitez pas à vous abonner si vous souhaitez suivre nos actions  :Smile:  
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100074781940714

Merci pour les partages et les participations  ::

----------

